# A fast and easy way to permanently get rid of derealization?



## Black Metal (Sep 23, 2012)

I am looking for a fast and easy way to permanently get rid of derealization, I am getting close to the point that I don't really want to live anymore. I got it first in 2010 when I was put on this medication called risperdal, the derealization went away when I was first taken off of it. I was put back on it again in 2011 and the derealization came back, but it never went away.

Everything feels boring and dull now, I see the world as if it was filtered, my head has constant pressure, my eyes burn and I can no longer perform regular tasks. It's gotten so bad that I can no longer talk properly, or spell properly, my reflexes have gone, I can't really feel things both physically and emtionally. I made an extremely long post describing how I got the derealization a few years ago on here but I got not much help, so I am making one more post in hopes someone can tell me how to cure it. Is there anything out there? CBT maybe?

I'm not willing to go through a long and hard cure, I have gotten to the point where I am not motivated enough to do such things and I feel being put through a hard experience would only make it worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2015)

Unfortunately, there is no fast and easy cure for DR, or dp for that matter. You are on the right track with CBT though, I would recommend that, it does help. Don't give up, there are people on this who have been living in this hell for decades, however it doesn't mean you can't get better, if you're determined to feel better, you will.


----------

